# Screamer's Jukebox on Joost



## MeccaJoost (Oct 24, 2007)

We've got some very dark and gothic music videos that are all horror related on Joost.

Check out http://www.joost.com/halloween to play them and we'd love to know what you think.

Sorry there's no Monster Mash though, which is my alltime favourite Halloween music


----------

